# Anyone replace the plastic nut on their Ibanez? Is there a good reason to?



## wat (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey so I just got an RG7321 and I'm pretty much thrilled with it. I have 3 main questions.

I was thinking about getting the plastic nut replaced with a Graphtec black tusq nut.

1. First of all, is this a worthy upgrade? I mean is it even going to make a difference?

2. The other thing is this: The guitar is already so loud and resonant(it vibrates strongly in my hands) that the strings behind the nut ring out while I play and sometimes I hear it through the amp. Could replacing the nut with something harder and more resonant make that even worse?

3. Also, do you guys know if any of the preset sizes on the Graphtech site will fit the RG7321?

Thanks


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Mar 22, 2013)

pretty much anything done to a 7321 is going to make it better so id say go for it, to stop that ringing behind the nut take a piece of foam and put it under the strings just behind the nut


----------



## drowningfishy (Mar 22, 2013)

Yeah do what he same about the foam ^ or you could also put tape over the strings after the nut, the is a suitable substitute!

I say instead of upgrading the nut, invest in a new set of pick ups for your 7321. That would be a worthwhile investment


----------



## wat (Mar 22, 2013)

drowningfishy said:


> Yeah do what he same about the foam ^ or you could also put tape over the strings after the nut, the is a suitable substitute!
> 
> I say instead of upgrading the nut, invest in a new set of pick ups for your 7321. That would be a worthwhile investment




For sure, I plan on getting a crunchlab and something else too.


----------



## underthecurve (Mar 22, 2013)

To me part of the value in a nut replacement is having a professional install and properly slot the nut. This helps especially if you are using thicker than stock strings. Plus proper nut height is an overlooked, but important part of the action/playability equation.


----------



## Sepultorture (Mar 22, 2013)

A pro nut will also have less likelihood of string binding (string catch), as the graphtech nuts are strong material and more slippery due to built in teflon

though i wouldn't make it my first part to replace on that guitar, i would put it on top of my to do list.

new pickups
new nuts
new bridge ro saddles
new tuners (preferably locking)
strap locks

and thos are the quicker, cheaper easier things to do withouth dipping into bigger mod territory


----------



## skeels (Mar 22, 2013)

I replaced all my guitars stock nuts with bone.

An inexpensive and effective mod. +1


----------



## Mark_McQ (Mar 22, 2013)

wat said:


> 3. Also, do you guys know if any of the preset sizes on the Graphtech site will fit the RG7321?



PT-6748-00
100% straight drop-in. String slots line up, and you don't even need to sand it down for width/depth/height. Got one on my 7321.


----------



## wakjob (Mar 23, 2013)

I had a custom bone nut installed on my RG321.

Did it do anything? Yeah, a bit louder acoustically and an overall bolder sound when plugged in. A lot less plinky sounding than the stock plastic nut.

Sexy looking too.


----------



## wat (Mar 23, 2013)

Sepultorture said:


> A pro nut will also have less likelihood of string binding (string catch), as the graphtech nuts are strong material and more slippery due to built in teflon
> 
> though i wouldn't make it my first part to replace on that guitar, i would put it on top of my to do list.
> 
> ...



Well its already got a gibraltar bridge I'm happy with and some straplocks. I'm still deciding on a neck pickup and when I do, UK going to have my luthier friend do everything at the same time, including pickups for next to nothing, just trying to get everything in order. 

Thanks for the info, everyone


----------

